# Hunting Ducks in the Evening



## quanah labs (May 20, 2011)

It seems all you ever hear and read about, when talking about duck hunting, is getting set up and ready by the break of dawn. I was wondering what you guys think about hunting ducks in the evening. I don't really mind getting up early and heading out before dawn but I would MUCH rather hunt in the evening. I'm just not a morning person. I'm pretty new to duck hunting so I really don't have the experience to tell which is better so I thought I would ask you guys.

If it matters I live in central Texas.


----------



## Gunner's Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

I did an evening hunt yesterday. I would go out and get set up about 430 5 ish. The only real problem I have had with evening hunts is the birds landing a minute after shooting time ends. So aggravating. But it's fun, and your camo beyer be perfect because it is way brighter than in the am.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Hunting ducks in the evening can certainly be very productive. I've had many a great evening hunt. But, when you hunt in the morning, in most places I hunt you can start shooting at 1/2 hour before sunrise. In the evening you have to stop hunting at sunset... it's still pretty light at sunset and its amazing how many birds you will see while picking up decoys in that time between sunset and dark.


----------



## 8ptDuck (Jul 27, 2012)

I just havent had that much luck in the evening. More chances in the early morning. My spot isnt a natural roosting spot, its more of a early morning throughout lunch spot. Besides I cant stand having a big group come in after shooting time and not be able to do anything with them but wait til dark.


----------



## Jswann (Jun 10, 2012)

I guess it would have to your preference.... We hunt some Wood duck holes in the evening towards the end of the season just a time or two. But, big ducks to me are different because we scout in the evenings and would sure hate to hunt a roost and push them out. I like mornings better because they are looking for some groceries and a place to loaf!!!


----------



## rlw (May 14, 2009)

I was told growning up that you don't hunt in the evening because you're running the ducks off of the roost for the night, and they wouldn't
be there for the next hunt. Don't know if true or not just what the old guys said and I didn't question the logic.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

rlw said:


> I was told growning up that you don't hunt in the evening because you're running the ducks off of the roost for the night, and they wouldn't
> be there for the next hunt. Don't know if true or not just what the old guys said and I didn't question the logic.



I hunt Central TX and I believe that to be true,at least at the our lease which is a resting pond/tank...I will make the exception and shoot blue wing teal in the afternoon,especially if I can combine it with an afternoon dove hunt


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

quanah labs said:


> I was wondering what you guys think about hunting ducks in the evening. I don't really mind getting up early and heading out before dawn but I would MUCH rather hunt in the evening. I'm just not a morning person. I'm pretty new to duck hunting so I really don't have the experience to tell which is better so I thought I would ask you guys.
> QUOTE]
> Does not matter where you live. If you shoot them in the evening over water, be sure you don't intend to hunt there again for several weeks. They will not come back.
> After you have hunted for a few years, if you are still hunting, you will see this is generally true. You can't bust a roost and expect them to return.
> ...


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Mr. Perry, Sir said a truism. "Get up in the AM, let them get close, don't sky bust and get out quick.
Best advice on calling is keep it in your pocket. Calling is way overrated. " I bet he is a long time experienced hunter.


----------



## quanah labs (May 20, 2011)

Mike Perry said:


> quanah labs said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering what you guys think about hunting ducks in the evening. I don't really mind getting up early and heading out before dawn but I would MUCH rather hunt in the evening. I'm just not a morning person. I'm pretty new to duck hunting so I really don't have the experience to tell which is better so I thought I would ask you guys.
> ...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

when hunting ducks in the am, you either are shooting them at their resting area/pond/tank or their feeding area..sometimes depending on the area it may be both...but generally in CenTex the general consensus is that the birds are just passing thru the area and headed south or heading to the coast and the rice/soybean fields..also in CenTex the lifeline is the Colorado river along with its tributaries....birds will hit the sand bars to pick up grit but return to stock tanks as long as they have some grub to feed on, part of having successful hunts in you area depend on whether you can pattern the birds on your particular lease,availability of food,and how much pressure you put on them...but the most important factor is the weather


----------



## Andrew Fairchild (May 19, 2011)

I've heard the same about hunting a hole at night and the same hole the next morning. The fact you can shoot 30 mins before sunrise and you have to stop shooting at sunset is another possitive to hunting in the morning. Most public hunting, atleast in the state of Arkansas, ends at noon and you have to be off the water with your guns at 1:00...you can go back on the water after 1:00 to scout but no guns allowed.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

rlw said:


> I was told growning up that you don't hunt in the evening because you're running the ducks off of the roost for the night, and they wouldn't
> be there for the next hunt. Don't know if true or not just what the old guys said and I didn't question the logic.


This is how I was taught.


----------



## Gunner's Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

quanah labs said:


> Mike Perry said:
> 
> 
> > I only ask this next question out of curiosity, so don't take this as a smart ass question. But how would shooting at ducks in the morning not make them want to stay away for weeks but shooting them in the evening will cause a mass migration? Again I believe you guys that it's better to hunt in the AM but I still have to ask.
> ...


----------



## Kris C. (Jun 10, 2012)

I hunt evenings here 2/3 of my hunts.
I have noticed that when all the water in the area freezes the hunting is better in the evening.
The 30 plus years of hunting N,S,E,W, Texas that the hunting is better in the morning. 
I have hunted in the evening in Texas only when it was the only time I had to hunt or I had multiple places to hunt.
In Texas by far morning are the better hunt.
Kris


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

quanah labs said:


> Mike Perry said:
> 
> 
> > ........I only ask this next question out of curiosity, so don't take this as a smart ass question. But how would shooting at ducks in the morning not make them want to stay away for weeks but shooting them in the evening will cause a mass migration? Again I believe you guys that it's better to hunt in the AM but I still have to ask.
> ...


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

quanah labs said:


> .... I would MUCH rather hunt in the evening. I'm just not a morning person. I'm pretty new to duck hunting.......


One feller in my group, an acquaintance on the list of those that ask to hunt with me. Was / is a TERRIBLE morning person. But very much enjoyed hunting ducks with us. His lifestyle, his normal works hours, just his daily routine had him up very late and sleeping in, in the a.m. On the days he would want to hunt with us we / I (sometimes a truck full sometimes alone) would pull into the drive at 4 a.m. and have to interact with the wife and wake up the kids and cause a hub bub all cause this night owl had only been asleep for a couple of hours. And he would fall back asleep in the truck and be worthless for set up and gear hauling. One morning I finally suggested to him. “Why are even trying to go to sleep, you should just stay up all night.” And so the next time we went with us he tried it. He was ready, outside in the drive when I pulled up. He was alert and his gear was organized. Yes his butt was dragging by the afternoon. But that is what Sunday afternoon and couches and T.V. are made for right? If this sounds like you…. Try staying up all night. It works for the guy I know.


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

Do your evening hunts on the nasty, windy, rainy days as it gets darker earlier because of the darken clound cover. Ducks are always looking for a nice place to hole up earlier on those days.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

I have found Two to four to be better choice for both Ducks and Doves. Done my share of evening hunts--most, not real productive if there is no weather. I call the evening shoot a "double shift" and usually I regret it. It is cool in the rice fields to see hundreds of birds pouring in right at the end of shoot time. They gotta eat! The birds figure that out. 

But, some of my best hunts have come in the evening just prior to freeze -up. Doesn't happen often in Cali, but when it does, you wanna be out there! If you do this long enough, you learn when and when not to go.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Here in Southwest Louisiana, the general trend for ducks is to ag lands to feed in the evening and to mostly loafing areas in the morning. Geese are the opposite, mostly roosting at night and feeding most heavily during the day. Afternoon hunting doesn't hurt a thing here, except as it adds to overall pressure on that particular location spot.

Seems to me birds shot at in the morning would be more apt to take their full bellies and leave the area entirely than hungry afternoon birds that would seem more likely to seek other feeding areas nearby.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

As you get older you will realize that evenings are for drinking, cooking, football games, and $1.00 bets on 42. OK left out the lieing part...... I mean story telling part. Let those duckies rest it ain't a competition, relax and enjoy the experience.


----------



## quanah labs (May 20, 2011)

Ken Bora said:


> quanah labs said:
> 
> 
> > It’s like chatting with a cute waitress. Much easier when you sit at her station during her breakfast shift, than if she finds you standing in her driveway when she gets home.
> ...


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Lake Champlain, Vt, Ny & Quebec, is very low. 94 Feet above sea level. Many of the marshes have long mud flats. my personal resident canada goose season was not good until the last day. Dang farmers slow to cut. I am seeing a lot of birds. scouting scouting scouting..... the access hunters will be side by each other cause of the low water. so I find spots hard to get to for couch boy and let him push out the birds to me. it is going to be a hard year.


----------



## 54111 (Apr 20, 2011)

Here in Northern VA, We typically hunt early in the morning for birds. This is primarily because they will fly out of wherever they are roosting and hit the waters, sand bars, fields, etc. to feed. With evening hunts, you need to know where there headed to roost. Even then, you will not want to whack them when they are coming back to roost that often, because they will get very hesitant and not return to the spot. If you do a evening hunt in a spot you know birds are coming to roost, I would not go back for a few weeks. The problem I run into in NOVA are the public waters. I cant control other people from going and hunting the area. So, evening hunts are really hit or miss around here, because you have no idea when the area was hunted last. Plus, the thing that sucks the most is when you have to stop hunting at sunset. There is still daylight and your picking up decoys and you look to see birds coming in and you cant do anything about it. I wish they would make it so that you could hunt 1/2 hour after sunset. It would make a big difference. But as Ken Bora quoted in his signature line "So what is big is not always the Trout nor the Deer but the chance, the being there. And what is full is not necessarily the creel nor the freezer, but the memory." ~ Aldo Leopold. I try to keep that in mind when hunting. 

Last years hunting season stunk! September resident geese was fun, but that's like shooting geese in a barrel, lol! I tried to make a funny... Ducks Unlimited forecast record numbers, but the warm weather in VA didn't help. We took birds, but we didn't have the numbers we thought we would.


----------



## Kris C. (Jun 10, 2012)

I have seeing lots of bird on cupple of holding ponds were i hunt.
But the lake is realy low so hunting is going to be on spring feed ponds or field hunting this year.
If the geese don't come down this year ill be doing some hunting in Montana.
Kris


----------



## SSCarnage (Feb 3, 2012)

If you're not a morning person, give up hunting now lol I prefer morning shoots becauseI hate looking for decoys in the dark! lol Both have their advantages and disadvantges, it all comes down to preference...


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Ducks in the morning,then a nap ,then geese in the evening, then repeat


----------



## quanah labs (May 20, 2011)

Shawn White said:


> Ducks in the morning,then a nap ,then geese in the evening, then repeat


Ok, I like that idea. But it brings up another question, why is it ok to hunt geese in the evening but not ducks?


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

If I hunt geese in the eve its usually where they are feeding, most public waters get shot off quickly and they tend to move to safe areas, unless new birds show up its tough to get on them
I tend to favor a mid morning hunt for geese if hunting water I dont like hunting ducks in the eve I like to scout for the next day hunt during that time UNLESS we have a good weather front pushing down even then for me its a later afternoon hunt


----------

